# Reverb am Stereo - Montagedetails



## tpm8 (7. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich gesehen habe, dass einige von euch bereits eine RockShox Reverb haben bzw. die Anschaffung planen, hier ein paar Fragen zur Montage.

Ich weiß, dass die eine oder andere Frage auch schon in einem anderen Thread aufgetaucht ist - und ja, ich kann die Suche auch bedienen. Aber vielleicht ist es ja sinnvoll, die Antworten hier noch einmal zu sammeln.

Also:

- Wie habt ihr die Kabelführung gelöst? (unter dem Unterrohr?, Länge der Hydraulikleitung ausreichend? (laut Barbara nicht...))
- Wie habt ihr die zusätzliche Leitung befestigt? (Kabelbinder?, Doppel- bzw. 3fach Befestigung?, welcher Hersteller & wo erhältlich?)
- Wie sieht euer "Cockpit" mit dem zusätzlichen Remote-Hebel jetzt aus? (d.h. Anordnung, Schalt-, Bremshebel und Reverb-Remote?)

Fotos von Montage-Details gerne willkommen...

Viele Grüsse
Tobi


----------



## wurzelhoppser (7. März 2011)

tpm8 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> nachdem ich gesehen habe, dass einige von euch bereits eine RockShox Reverb haben bzw. die Anschaffung planen, hier ein paar Fragen zur Montage.
> 
> ...



Die Leitungslänge der RS würde mich auch interresieren, kann auch nichts finden über die gesammt länge der Leitung.Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (7. März 2011)

Habe mal nachgemessen. Bei meinem AMS ist die Leitung 135cm lang. Und ich habe schätzungsweise 15 -20cm abgeschnitten (wollte nicht den ganze Müll durchwühlen um das Stück wieder zu finden ) Macht eine Gesamtlänge von 150 -155cm.


----------



## Beppe (7. März 2011)

Moin,
der Fred kommt mir gelegen, auch ich warte auf die Lieferung einer Reverb für mein Stereo.
Kennst Du schon diese Bilder von der Montage einer Reverb an einem Fritzz?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7967277&postcount=153

Grüsse Beppe


----------



## Beppe (7. März 2011)

Was haltet ihr von der Canyonschen Lösung für die Leitungsverlegung? Müsste am Stereo doch auch realisierbar sein. Vorteil wäre, dass die Leitung weniger Kontakt mit "arbeitenden" Rahmenteilen hätte (siehe Fritzz Lösung).

Canyon Am mit Reverb

Stereo 2010


----------



## marco_m (7. März 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Habe mal nachgemessen. Bei meinem AMS ist die Leitung 135cm lang. Und ich habe schätzungsweise 15 -20cm abgeschnitten (wollte nicht den ganze Müll durchwühlen um das Stück wieder zu finden ) Macht eine Gesamtlänge von 150 -155cm.



Hoi Bärbel,

hab bei mir nochmal nachgemessen, meine Leitung ist ziemlich genau 153cm so wie sie bei mir geführt ist. Also trifft sich mit deinen Angaben. Wurde also bei mir nicht verlängert.

Aber egal, passt doch bei Dir sehr gut wie du sie verlegt hast.
Das Fritzz hat am Oberrohr keine Zugführungen und deshalb kam bei mir diese Variante nicht in Frage.

Viel Spass mit dem guten Ding 

Gruss Marco


----------



## st-bike (7. März 2011)

Beppe schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von der Canyonschen Lösung für die Leitungsverlegung? Müsste am Stereo doch auch realisierbar sein. Vorteil wäre, dass die Leitung weniger Kontakt mit "arbeitenden" Rahmenteilen hätte (siehe Fritzz Lösung).
> 
> Canyon Am mit Reverb
> 
> Stereo 2010



So habe ich meine Remoteleitung (Stereo 2010 mit Joplin) auch verlegt, da sie unten rum nicht gereicht hat. 
Die Befestigung habe ich mit Kabelbinder und Unterlegscheibchen gemacht. Kabelbinder durch die Unterlegscheibe, um die Leitung wieder durch die Unterlegscheibe und dann um das Rahmenrohr. So habe ich einen ordentlich anliegenden Kabelbinder und die Leitung kann nicht seitlich verrutschen.


----------



## barbarissima (7. März 2011)

marco_m schrieb:


> Hoi Bärbel,
> 
> hab bei mir nochmal nachgemessen, meine Leitung ist ziemlich genau 153cm so wie sie bei mir geführt ist. Also trifft sich mit deinen Angaben. Wurde also bei mir nicht verlängert.
> 
> ...


 
Jetzt habe ich gerade erst gesehen, dass du die Leitung auf dem Unterrohr verlegt hast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Bei mir sollte die Strippe unterm Rohr verlaufen. Der Weg ist natürlich noch mal ein Stück weiter


----------



## kubitix (7. März 2011)

Hallöchen,

den Thread hab ich eben erst entdeckt, deshalb wiederhole ich mal meinen Beitrag aus dem Thread "Zeigt her eure Cubes"

Die Länge der Leitung passt, exakt so wie ich sie verlegen wollte. 
 Ich hab mir ja die 3fach Klemmen von Specialized besorgt. Im Moment hab  ich nur zwei Stück, die dritte ist auf dem Weg zu mir. Als  Zwischenlösung dient die Orschinalklemme von Cube, sie thront oben auf  dem 2fach Halter. Gefällt mir persönlich nicht so gut. Zu guter letzt  hab ich eine der 2fach Klemmen die ja nun über sind vorne verwendet, mal  ein paar Bilder zu Ansicht.

Wenn gewünscht mach ich morgen mal Bilder vom ganzen Bike, muß ich aber erst putzen


----------



## Vincy (7. März 2011)

Beppe schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von der Canyonschen Lösung für die Leitungsverlegung? Müsste am Stereo doch auch realisierbar sein. Vorteil wäre, dass die Leitung weniger Kontakt mit "arbeitenden" Rahmenteilen hätte (siehe Fritzz Lösung).
> 
> Canyon Am mit Reverb
> 
> Stereo 2010


 

Beim Canyon 2011 sind ja auch die Kabelhalter schon serienmäßig dafür vorgesehen. 
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2088


----------



## Beppe (7. März 2011)

st-bike hat ein paar Postings weiter oben gut erklärt, wie man Alternativhalter realisieren kann. Die Variante ist auch mein Favorit, ich scheue mich davor die Leitung durch den arbeitenden Hinterbau zu führen. Ein Kürzen der Leitung ist ja möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliButz (8. März 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Ich hab mir ja die 3fach Klemmen von Specialized besorgt. Im Moment hab  ich nur zwei Stück, die dritte ist auf dem Weg zu mir.



Hallo, 

ist der Speci-Halter an der Unterseite am Schraubenloch plan oder ein wenig ausgefraest (so wie der Original-Cube)?

Was kosten die Halter?
habe 3fach-Halter vom Fatmodul daheim liegen, Bilder folgen.

LG
Willi


----------



## kubitix (8. März 2011)

Moin Willi,

die KabelfÃ¼hrung habe ich bei Hibike gekauft, da ist sie im Moment nicht lieferbar aber wohl nachgeordert. Auch mein Cube - Dealer vorort will mir 3 StÃ¼ck besorgen. Kosten bei H...... 2â¬ StÃ¼ck.

Anbei ein Foto von der Unterseite.


----------



## WilliButz (8. März 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Moin Willi,
> 
> die KabelfÃ¼hrung habe ich bei Hibike gekauft, da ist sie im Moment nicht lieferbar aber wohl nachgeordert. Auch mein Cube - Dealer vorort will mir 3 StÃ¼ck besorgen. Kosten bei H...... 2â¬ StÃ¼ck.
> 
> Anbei ein Foto von der Unterseite.



Merci... sieht fast so aus wie die Fatmodul. Finde die Kabelrutschverhinderer (die kleinen Punkte an der Innenseite) nett... Ist das Material Kunststoff?

Die Cube ist ja bissle ausgefraest und nutzt liegt daher nicht nur auf dem Kragen der Gewindehuelse im Rahmen, sondern auf auf dem Rahmen auf.

Wenn Du die 3fach von Cube hast und die etwas ausgefraest ist, bitte Fotos..

Ich hoffe Du weisst was ich meine...

LG
Willi


----------



## kubitix (9. März 2011)

hi Willi,

sorry Frage hab ich überlesen, Material ist Kunststoff. Die Fräsung kann man leicht selber herstellen.

Stefan


----------



## WilliButz (11. März 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Material ist Kunststoff. Die Fräsung kann man leicht selber herstellen.



Finde Kunststoff fast noch besser ... Klar kann ich bissle Bohren, bin ich aber ehrlich gesagt fast zu faul dafür.

LG
Willi


----------



## Pablo85 (19. Februar 2012)

hey leute
ich möchte die reverb an meim stereo
mein händler hat infos eingeholt und bekam die aussage
die reverb soll nicht mit einer reduzierhülse verbaut werden weil mit hülse eine hohe klemmkraft benötigt wird
diese beeinträchtigt oder beschädigt die reverb
was habt ihr für erfahrungen

danke im vorraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dease (19. Februar 2012)

Ich bin die Reverb auch eine Weile im Stereo gefahren. Gab keine Probleme.

Ich habe die Reduzierhülse von SixPack Racing mit 140mm genutzt. Je länger die Hülse ist, desto besser.


----------



## Vincy (19. Februar 2012)

Cube verwendet da auch eine Reduzierhülse. Ist sonst auch nicht anders möglich. 
http://www.cube.eu/full/hpc/stereo-super-hpc-sl/


----------



## Pablo85 (19. Februar 2012)

des hab ich und der hÃ¤ndler a scho gefunden
aber rock shox sagt es wÃ¼rde nicht gehen weil mit reduzierhÃ¼lse ist eine erhÃ¶hte klemmkraft nÃ¶tig
durch diese wÃ¼rden schÃ¤den entstehen

300â¬ sind net wenig ums einfach ma zu testen deshalb hab ich hier ma gefragt

@ dease: wie lange bist du dein stereo mit reverb gefahren


----------



## Dease (19. Februar 2012)

3/4 Saison. 

Die Reverb fahre ich immer noch in einem anderen Rad.

Nach der Theorie von Deinem Händler dürfte kein Liteville 301 Fahrer eine Reverb nutzen. Ich kenn jemanden, der fährt die Kombi seit 2 Jahren problemlos.


----------



## Pablo85 (19. Februar 2012)

also werd ichs kaufen
is ja nicht die aussage von meinem händler
mein händler is n kleiner laden aufm dorf und macht des nur nebenbei nach der frühschicht
da er noch keine reverb am stereo verbaut hat
hat er bei rock shox angerufen und gefragt welche hülse man am besten dazu verwendet
dann kam die oben genannte aussage


----------



## Dease (19. Februar 2012)

Achte nur drauf, dass die Hülse lang genug ist, sonst kann das Sitzrohr einreißen. Die Kräfte, die beim bergauf fahren entstehen, werden nur über die Hülse übertragen.

Liteville z.B. schreibt mind.140mm vor.

Ob Cube da Vorgaben hat, kann ich Dir nicht sagen.


----------



## terraesp (5. März 2012)

Hab gerade von sixpack die 14 cm lange Hülse bekommen von 34,9 auf 31,6 und die Reverb 125 mm (380 mm lang)in mein GHOST lector  eingebaut. Anruf bei GHOST ergab dass das in Ordnung sei. Ich muss die Reverb ganz ins Sitzrohr einschieben, damit sie nach oben nicht zu lang wird. Passt gerade so, daß ich die 125 mm Absenkung maximal bis ganz nach unten nutzen kann. Probefahrt steht noch aus.
Hätte das Reverbkabel gerne unterm Tretlager durchgefädelt und dann unten am Unterrohr mit den anderen drei Kabeln nach oben zum Lenker geholt. Dazu war die Reverbleitung dann leider zu kurz.
Letzt liegt sie mit zwei Kabelbindern befestigt am Oberrohr. 
Die schellenbefestigung am Lenker klappe auch ganz gut. obwohl mir am Anfang schien, dass die Schellenschraube zu koz sein könnte, da der Lenker zum VVorbau hin schnell dicker wird.

Wede die Tage mal ein paar Photos einstellen, da man sich, bevor man alles in der Hand hat das doch nicht so genau vorstellen kann.
Wenns die Reverb ohne Fernbedienung gäbe, mit Hebel unterm Sattel, würde ich wohl diese Lösung vorziehen und mir den Ganzen beweglichen Kabelsalat sparen.


----------



## Ascu (11. April 2012)

Tach Leutz

Also ich hab heut meine Reverb 2012 bekommen und direkt an meinem Trek Scratch 8 eingebaut. 
Zu den Fakten:

- Schlauchlänge ist absolut ausreichen, eher noch zu lang (habe 
   Rahmengröße L, geht grad noch ohne zu kürzen).
- Alles was zur Befestigung notwendig war, war bei der Stütze enthalten 
   (hatte noch eine freie Kabelführung am Bike, hier mit schwarzen
    Kabelbindern befestigt und die kleinen Plastikklemmen genutzt um den
    "Schlauchsalat" vorne etwas zu optimieren)
- Cockpit sieht wie folgt aus: Remotehebel an der rechten Seite angebracht links von (somit ganz innen) Schalt-und Bremshebel (um noch an die Einstellschraube zu kommen und nicht umgreifen zumüssen war das die einzig gute Möglichkeit)

Genug Text Bilder folgen in Kürze...^^


----------



## Vincy (11. April 2012)

Hier im Thread geht es nur um den Reverbeinbau an einem Stereo.


----------



## Ascu (11. April 2012)

oh sry das hab ich komplett übersehen -> bitte löschen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anselmus (20. April 2012)

Habe am Mittwoch eine Reverb geschenkt bekommen =)

Gerade eben eingebaut. Reduzierhülse habe ich drehen lassen. Die Leitung bis jetzt nur provisorisch festgemacht. Werde ich im Laufe des Nachmittags vielleicht noch hinbekommen. Knopf sitzt auf der rechten Seite zwischen Griff und Bremse. Komme beim ersten Testen mim Daumen gut hin. Heute Abend hoffentlich Testausritt, wenns Wetter hält...


----------

